# Schutzhund club in Monroe county PA?



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

We are getting a new gsd pup in October but also planning on a move to PA from MI soon also. I was wondering if anyone knows of a good Schutzhund club in monroe county, specifically Stroudsburg or Pocono area. Any suggestions are really appreciated 

Thanks everyone =]


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

http://http://northeasternregion.homestead.com/

Here is the regional web site. You could contact Lehigh Valley to see if they are taking new members. They are super nice folks up there.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WHOOHOO, that's my neck of the woods!

Closest training I know about would be in Kunkletown, PA at Home - Bojovnika K-9 but there may be more in NJ I'm just not aware of. Tons of general training also in the area, I love Morris K9 Campus

Welcome to the Poconos! There are tons of great places to hike and swim your dog!


----------

